# In need of some Ideas



## Duster (Mar 31, 2011)

For a couple of weeks now I have been thinking of making a new/different yet not to out of the norm summer time drink that would be bottled in 12oz bottles and capped, not corked. 
I have one idea that I keep coming back to however I will need a lot of help from y'all cause I have never done anything but fruit wine. I would like to make a nice refreshing semi-carbonated ginger citrus drink. Kinda like Ginger Ale but with a kick.

I need to know if anyone has tried this?
What recipes do y'all have to offer up?
How exactly do I keep carbonation in the drink?
If I bottle during active fermentation won't I get a lot of sediment in the bottles?
If someone has done this how did it turn out? How long would it need to age?
As you can see, although I can make a pretty good wine IMO, I am still really green when it comes to something different. The good news is, I have a little spot on the web, that I trust fully, that can guide me in the right direction.
Thank You WineMakingTalk.com


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 31, 2011)

At quick thought skeeter pee variations would rock especially carbonated. Orange, cherry, lemon lime, cranberry lime, grape. Any carbonation would have to be carefully monitored as to not explode the bottles.

Beer is fermented a second time with no or very little secondary fermentation.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=17

for cranberry lime skeeter pee. a variation on Lon's regular skeeter pee.


----------



## Duster (Apr 1, 2011)

> Beer is fermented a second time with no or very little secondary fermentation


interesting, having never made beer myself before, can you elaborate on this a bit more/


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

How about Ginger Beer? You can do it from scratch or get a kit. I've done it from scratch with lemon juice, fresh ginger, sugar and yeast. Made some bottle bombs though - still need to perfect that one!
I just bought a Carr's (I think that's the brand) Ginger Beer kit. I think it's a can of ginger goo that you can make either with our without the kick. Just waiting for some space to open up so I can get that started.
Ginger Beer is great on a hot day. Dark & Stormy's even better.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 1, 2011)

Beer is fermented out and and a precise amount of corn sugar is added before bottling (priming sugar) The carbonation comes from this corn sugar
fermenting. If you add too much it will over carbonate and be foamy or break bottles . I think it is about 3/4 cup/ 5gal. not sure though, Its been a long time
I have done sparkling cider before using 3/4 tsp. sugar per quart in heavy soda bottles with crown caps. You will get a small ammount of sediment though.
I have been thinking along the same lines to carbonate skeeter pee only using
a corni keg and letting the co2 charge the wine.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 2, 2011)

FIRST....

I would find a recipe that you KNOW you like... make a 1 gal sample batch.

THEN....

Carbonate it!! and make a BIG batch!!

Google it... you'll find lots of ideas...

for instance...

ginger wine recipes...

add more words... different phrases, and you'll find MORE!!

Debbie


----------

